# Before and after pictures.Stock hieght heavy duty springs.(3leaf)95 PSD



## cavaselis (Nov 21, 2003)

Check them out!

\http://home.comcast.net/~mcavaselis/wsb/html/view.cgi-photos.html-.html


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

How much worse is the ride? Where did you get the replacement springs and how much did they cost? I would like to get a set if the ride isn't too much worse. Truch rides horrible already but thats the price you pay.


----------



## cavaselis (Nov 21, 2003)

They cost ~400-450 per set.The ride is alot like stock.There are not stiff like you think they would be.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I checked out your photos. It looks like the new springs are just the factory springs with an add-a-leaf under them. I'm getting new springs on my truck Monday. I'm just getting two new ones that have more lift to them then the original parts. Did you do anything to the back of the truck for height adjustment, or did the fronts just lift everything back to level?


----------



## cavaselis (Nov 21, 2003)

They are not stock srpings with an add-a-leaf, There custom made alot stronger.As fot the rear I did not have to do anything it simply made the truck sit perfect.Post some pics of your truck when your done.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I will put some in. I'm kind of worried about the outcome of my truck. I have Timbrens on the front and they hold the front up some already, so I don't think the new front springs are going to get the whole 2" lift. But, the rear will since they are replacing the blocks with blocks from a F350(4" as opposed to the 2" originals). I'm probably going to have to end up sticking another leaf in the front in the long run to get the front up enough to look ok. I'm also having Tuff Country axle drop brackets put in to deal with any possible alignment problems. I've got my fingers crossed and I'll post pics when I get it back.


----------

